# Arnold's Tank



## McBrush (6 Jan 2013)

So who else in owns a tank ? 
http://ca.movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-talk/arnold-schwarzenegger-takes-own-personal-tank-spin-000359471.html


----------



## cavalryman (6 Jan 2013)

" In the evenings, they would dig out a trench that he would roll the tank over, and he and his crew would sleep on the dirt underneath."

 :facepalm:

Heavy tank, soft earth... somehow I can see this going wrong  :


----------



## Haggis (6 Jan 2013)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> " In the evenings, they would dig out a trench that he would roll the tank over, and he and his crew would sleep on the dirt underneath."
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> Heavy tank, soft earth... somehow I can see this going wrong  :



I remember hearing an urban legend many, many years ago of a Centurion crew who died in Gagetown doing exactly that.


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Jan 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I remember hearing an urban legend many, many years ago of a Centurion crew who died in Gagetown doing exactly that.


In 1963 or 1964 during the 3 CIBG summer concentration a RCD Centurion rolled at night and a couple of sappers who were riding on the back deck were killed. Legend has it that at least one was not killed instantly and died a horrible death as the tank settled on top of him in the soft ground. That was nearly 50 years ago and I got this second hand from members of the FOO party who were among the troops who attempted to get the trapped men out by digging and prying.

Add: The battery net was not pleasant listening that night.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Jan 2013)

On exercise in Germany in the fall of 1968,  the *story* circulated wrt sleeping under tanks to keep out of the rain as the tank would settle in the soft ground. Supposedly a couple of crewmen went missing, searched for (incl Ghaus Haus) and could not be found.  The order was all vehicles in the leaguer to drive forward their vehicle length. _*Story*_ is they were found in sleeping bags under the Centurion.

An all C/S safety message was sent out that year stating that a hatch must be opened all all times when the engine was running, stove being used and smoking. This I know was true because of light discipline etc. we could not smoke at night in the carrier.

Supposedly a Van Doo suffocated. An officer????


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Jan 2013)

All very nice lore, but anybody noticed that Arnold's little tank's turret is facing the wrong way?

I wonder if it is to save space or just because, after too many hits to the head, Arnold's childhood memory of his military service are a little fuzzy. 

Could be that he doesn't remember how to turn the turret around too  .


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jan 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> All very nice lore, but anybody noticed that Arnold's little tank's turret is facing the wrong way?
> 
> I wonder if it is to save space or just because, after too many hits to the head, Arnold's childhood memory of his military service are a little fuzzy.
> 
> Could be that he doesn't remember how to turn the turret around too  .



If you are truly observant, you will notice that the gun is locked into the Gun Crutch in the "Travel Position". 

It would indeed save space in his garage.  At least 12 feet of garage space, although I am sure he can afford to add another 20 or so feet to his garage to accommodate the turret being turned forward.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Jan 2013)

I just thought it looks funny to drive it that way if you are demonstrating your car-crushing prowesses to the press  .


----------



## my72jeep (7 Jan 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you are truly observant, you will notice that the gun is locked into the Gun Crutch in the "Travel Position".
> 
> It would indeed save space in his garage.  At least 12 feet of garage space, although I am sure he can afford to add another 20 or so feet to his garage to accommodate the turret being turned forward.


1. He was the driver, doesn't know how to move the Turret.
2, What money he is divorcing a Kennedy what ever she doesn't get her Lawyer will.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jan 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Could be that he doesn't remember how to turn the turret around too  .



He probably has forgotten the combination to pop the turret off, to do turret maintenance.    ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (7 Jan 2013)

Didn't he forget to put the park brakes on one night in his tank during his army days and it rolled down hill over a couple of cars?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jan 2013)

A guy down the road from me owns a T-55, used to keep it in his yard, now it's out at the museum in the old CFB Chilliwack base.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ikaycz4HjI


----------



## Shrek1985 (8 Jan 2013)

It looks like there is .50 cal barrel in the mantlet.

Am I correct, or is it something else?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Jan 2013)

In the M-47 or T-55? M47 would have had M1919 .30cal in coaxial and hull. With a .50cal for AA use on the turret top. T-55 uses a 7.62x54 MG, I think the PKT? Any machine gun on top is normally a DsHKM in 12.7mm


----------



## Shamrock (8 Jan 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> He probably has forgotten the combination to pop the turret off, to do turret maintenance.    ;D



247 to the left


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (8 Jan 2013)

There was History Channel story  a few years ago about Tanks and there a retired Canadian Soldier guessing officer or CWO who was on the show and he had a private collections of tanks and apcs . He was living some where outside of Petawawa but I never saw the show again to get his name. I was curious because he had Canadian equipment
anyone know of him?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2013)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> There was History Channel story  a few years ago about Tanks and there a retired Canadian Soldier guessing officer or CWO who was on the show and he had a private collections of tanks and apcs . He was living some where outside of Petawawa but I never saw the show again to get his name. I was curious because he had Canadian equipment
> anyone know of him?



If he had a Sherman, Ferret and Lynx, that would have been Rad (Gen Radley-Walters) and his collection now belongs to the Canadian War Museum.  His Lynx is now on loan and a monument at the Armour School in Gagetown.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> 1. He was the driver, doesn't know how to move the Turret.
> 2, What money he is divorcing a Kennedy what ever she doesn't get her Lawyer will.



In regards to 2 not an expert on California divorce law but reading his memoirs 1) Maria was financially independent from him from the day they married.   2) he has a much bigger bank account than most people realize, most of his wealth is from real estate and other business ventures.  He was already a millionaire before he got big in Hollywood.


----------



## Dissident (9 Jan 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> 247 to the left



I'm no tanker, but I thought you had to do up to ten full counter clockwise rotations to unscrew the turret. Or was that just for those weird french tanks like the AMX-30?  :camo:


----------



## Towards_the_gap (9 Jan 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> In 1963 or 1964 during the 3 CIBG summer concentration a RCD Centurion rolled at night and a couple of sappers who were riding on the back deck were killed. Legend has it that at least one was not killed instantly and died a horrible death as the tank settled on top of him in the soft ground. That was nearly 50 years ago and I got this second hand from members of the FOO party who were among the troops who attempted to get the trapped men out by digging and prying.
> 
> Add: The battery net was not pleasant listening that night.



Ah, this old wives tale. Was it Germany? Or India:

Sleeping in the jungle wasn't funny either, if you took your boots off for the night you had to shake them well in the morning to be sure there was not a scorpion or centipede inside. One unfortunate in our group died of snakebite when a small but deadly Krait got under his mosquito net and bit him. Most times one tried to sleep on the engine cowling of the tank but never underneath the vehicle. On the soft jungle earth, the tank would slowly settle during a long halt and one crew were suffocated, a horrible death.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/ww2peopleswar/stories/88/a7659688.shtml

It's the army's version of hearing a scratching noise on your car on a date, driving home and finding a hook still hanging from the passenger door handle.


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Jan 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Ah, this old wives tale. Was it Germany? Or India:



I hope you are not calling me a liar. I was in Gagetown at the time and am not making this up. When I said second hand, I meant that I was not on the scene as I was in the battery command post listening to the reports on the battery and regimental net.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (9 Jan 2013)

Not at all, and I apologise for the unintended inference. I should have added to my original post that while the story most likely had it's genesis in an actual incident (the one to which you refer), I've since heard of the same story but with a crew from 2 RTR, QDG, RCD, and having happened in Germany-Shilo-Petawawa ad nauseam. Basically I've heard the same story, in 2 different Armies, and in about 20 different circumstances.

That being said, I've never seen anyone try to sleep underneath any vehicle of any kind, so I suppose it is a good thing everyone has heard a version of the story.


----------



## Shamrock (9 Jan 2013)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> I'm no tanker, but I thought you had to do up to ten full counter clockwise rotations to unscrew the turret. Or was that just for those weird french tanks like the AMX-30?  :camo:



Most modern tanks have a Traverse Count Indicator that allow a difference of 10 full rotations in azimuth before going off, but I wouldn't call that a modern tank.


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Jan 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Not at all, and I apologise for the unintended inference. I should have added to my original post that while the story most likely had it's genesis in an actual incident (the one to which you refer), I've since heard of the same story but with a crew from 2 RTR, QDG, RCD, and having happened in Germany-Shilo-Petawawa ad nauseam. Basically I've heard the same story, in 2 different Armies, and in about 20 different circumstances.
> 
> That being said, I've never seen anyone try to sleep underneath any vehicle of any kind, so I suppose it is a good thing everyone has heard a version of the story.


Fair enough, and water under the bridge. I only know of three incidents involving loss of life with tanks, all Centurions and all in Gagetown. The second was in the summer of 1964 when a tank was hit by lightning while the crew was performing maintenance. The third was in the fall of 1972 with the Combat Team Commanders Course. A Centurion rolled and burned, asphyxiating two or three crewman and one student.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> ...... The third was in the fall of 1972 with the Combat Team Commanders Course. A Centurion rolled and burned, asphyxiating two or three crewman and one student.



In that one, all three in the turret died.  The Driver was able to get out of his hatch, but as the tanks was upside down, the turret crew were unable to get out.  There is no escape hatch in bottom of the Centurion.  Those there tried to get them out, and were actually talking to them before they were asphyxiated.  Unfourtunately, there was not enough (equipment) there, nor time, to right the tank and get them out alive.  There was a cairn by the road where it happened.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Jan 2013)

Is that the one on South Boundary Road?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Is that the one on South Boundary Road?



At the very end of the Lawfield Corridor.  Hampstead Road/Yorkshire Road area.


----------



## Jungle (9 Jan 2013)

Didn't that also happen to a Cougar crew in Gagetown during RV-81 ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Jan 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> At the very end of the Lawfield Corridor.  Hampstead Road/Yorkshire Road area.



Seen.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Jan 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Fair enough, and water under the bridge. I only know of three incidents involving loss of life with tanks, all Centurions and all in Gagetown. The second was in the summer of 1964 when a tank was hit by lightning while the crew was performing maintenance. *The third was in the fall of 1972 with the Combat Team Commanders Course. A Centurion rolled and burned, asphyxiating two or three crewman and one student.*



I was doing my Cambat Arms School Basic Infantry course when that happend!

Larry


----------



## Tank Troll (10 Jan 2013)

They were Strathcona's. Our Maint WO in C Sqn RCD was there when it happened and told us that the Tank was almost righted when the cable on the ARV snapped and it when back over. The batteries had came out of their brackets and broke open inside of the turret. The Aux Genny's fuel line broke dripped fuel on the hot exhaust lit on fire and boiled the acid from the batteries creating a hydrochloric cloud in the turret resulting in the death of the turret crew.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jan 2013)

Ugh what a horrible way to die, RIP and it could not have been easy on the crews trying to save them.


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Jan 2013)

When I was in the Strats one of out Majors was on exchange in England doing his Combat Team Commanders Course. His Scimitar flipped some where out on Salisbury Plains and basically the same thing happened to him, but the got him back to the hospital on a ventilator. They kept him alive long enough for his wife to get there and say her goodbyes he never regained consciousness.


----------



## Shrek1985 (11 Jan 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> In the M-47 or T-55? M47 would have had M1919 .30cal in coaxial and hull. With a .50cal for AA use on the turret top. T-55 uses a 7.62x54 MG, I think the PKT? Any machine gun on top is normally a DsHKM in 12.7mm



Actually, I think the M47 should have the M37 .30, which preceeded the M73/M219 series (which were awful), in both the hull and as coax. if not it should be the M1919A5 .30cal tank gun, a specialist version, though with minimal modifications, principally for dual-feed and better handling of M1 links.

I meant in the video, looks as though there is a .50-cal barrel or something sticking out of the mantlet, take a look.

I have seen, what I presume are shot-out .50 cal barrels used to sub-in for hull-mount .30 cals and coaxs down in the US, even in place of a C6 on a Grizzly display in Pet.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Jan 2013)

http://m1919tech.com/

I would suspect the M-37 would be the right gun.


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Jan 2013)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> I have seen, what I presume are shot-out .50 cal barrels used to sub-in for hull-mount .30 cals and coaxs down in the US, even in place of a C6 on a Grizzly display in Pet.



Grizzlies had 50 cals mounted on the right hand side and a C6 on the left.


----------



## Shrek1985 (13 Jan 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Grizzlies had 50 cals mounted on the right hand side and a C6 on the left.



Yeah, I think the one in front of one of the barracks in pet has a sawn-off .50 barrel in each mount.

Back on topic-kinda; anyone else think that looks like a .50 barrel on arnold's M47?


----------

